# fall mushrooms NY 2017



## benjammin (May 31, 2017)

Figured I would start a NY thread. I've been finding chickens and bears comb tooth pretty decent recently here in NY. Here's some chicken I found off one log the other day. I found it friday just barely emerging and waited until wednesday to harvest. although I don't have a scale, I think it is right around 60 to 80 lbs. happy hunting New Yorkers!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey Ben, that's an incredible picture. its good to finally hear from another New Yorker. I'm in Saratoga county area, what area of NY are you in. I also have been finding bears tooth and lions mane lately. I'm pretty new to all this but have been getting great tips and advice from a bunch of people on the Pennsylvania threads. I'd like to see i pic of the log from Friday and Wednesday if you took any prior to harvesting.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Benjammin now that is a haul of chickens. Congrats!!!


----------



## scavengerurban (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi, guys. I live in NYC. Planing to go to Catskill to hunt some mushrooms. Does anyone recommend any areas for hunting? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't know the area enough but my friend said bow season starts tomorrow here in NY so be careful and wear bright chlothes. Stick to places where hunting is not allowed if possible. Good luck post pics of your finds if you can.


----------



## benjammin (May 31, 2017)

Hi barnacle, im from erie county. it is nice to hear from a fellow ny shroomer, theyre hard to come by online. I did meet a fellow shroomer in the middle of the woods on state land the other day, that was a nice surprise and we had a good chat. i am also pretty new to this but have been taking in as much info as possible, and like you alot from pennsyltuckey as theyre conditions are alot like ours. i do have prior pics of the chicken but my phone is broke if i can get them off of the phone i will post them soon.


----------



## scavengerurban (Sep 30, 2017)

*Harriman mushroom hunting.* 

Last weekend we went to the forest.

My little dog found CHAGA












I got only this one:










Please help me to identify:


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Not chaga.. The bolete looks to be a leccinum. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

benjammin said:


> Hi barnacle, im from erie county. it is nice to hear from a fellow ny shroomer, theyre hard to come by online. I did meet a fellow shroomer in the middle of the woods on state land the other day, that was a nice surprise and we had a good chat. i am also pretty new to this but have been taking in as much info as possible, and like you alot from pennsyltuckey as theyre conditions are alot like ours. i do have prior pics of the chicken but my phone is broke if i can get them off of the phone i will post them soon.


Cool, thanks Benjammin. 
Ive been watching videos on matsutake and want to try to find some so I can smell that smell everyone mentions. People refer to them as "pine mushrooms " some say look in spruce others say fir woods some videos look like sandy deciduous forests. The common thing I notice amongst them is it appears cold outside where they're hunting. Have you all had any success with matsutake. Also is anyone finding porcini?


----------



## benjammin (May 31, 2017)

i found 6 or 8 porcini last week in the middle of the woods under hemlock maybe? they taste very nutty when cooked. i read that you can eat them raw so i tried a bite and they taste totally different when cooked vs raw. i will try and get a pic up soon. my phone is broke but a friend has a pic on his.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

scavengerurban said:


> *Harriman mushroom hunting.*
> 
> Last weekend we went to the forest.
> 
> ...


Not chaga... but thats definitly an orange birch bolete


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Old Elm - Ditto my comment of "nice composition" on other state forum.
This is-was posted on an old "2017 NY Fall Mushroom" thread.

Consider looking or clicking on the "Forums" in the banner at the top of the Home page.

Under "Morel Country" the second topic down is "Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes" . It now has equal standing to the states which follow afterwards and hopefully will make it easier for people to find cooking ideas as they will not be dispersed among the various states.

The admin set up this Forum heading in response to requests by users for an equal standing for this topic.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Old Elm - Ditto my comment of "Beautiful composition" on another state forum. Thanks for posting.

The Admin set up a "*Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes*" forum on equal footing to the individual state forums. It can now be accessed by clicking on Forums in the top banner of the Morels.com Home Page.

Under "Morel Country" it shows up as the 2nd listing and ahead of all of the individual state Forums.

Admin created this in response to numerous requests and to make these postings more accessible to viewers and not dispersed among all the individual states.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

sb said:


> Old Elm - Ditto my comment of "nice composition" on other state forum.
> This is-was posted on an old "2017 NY Fall Mushroom" thread.
> 
> Consider looking or clicking on the "Forums" in the banner at the top of the Home page.
> ...


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Old Elm -- Makes me want to try my hand at making my own noodles.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 23050


that looks delicious


----------



## hughmura (Apr 12, 2020)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 23050


Spectacular...new to the site...mouth watering. I have both chicken and hen on my property every year here in Central NJ...joined to learn about morels and where to find them near me. Thanks.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

7


----------



## Foraging doc (Sep 26, 2021)

scavengerurban said:


> *Harriman mushroom hunting.*
> 
> Last weekend we went to the forest.
> 
> ...


----------

